# Seagate Hard drive failed? beep codes



## rakf1 (Jul 4, 2004)

My laptop hard drive is not detecting.

It is giving out beeps, when powered. 
I hear 1 beep, after 2 seconds i hear 2 beeps, after 2 more seconds 3 beeps , this 1,2 and 3 beeps repeats after 5 seconds.
I can hear the hard drive spining/rotating though.

The beeps are heard like this:

*..**..***.....*..**..***

The hard drive is a Seagate ST92130AG - 2.1 GB HDD

Can anyone help me with the beep codes or help me find the beep/error cades for this hard drive.

I called Seagate, the support guy said that the hard drive is outdated and he was not sure about the details of beep codes.

[FYI: the beeps r not given out by motherboard, Seagate harddrives have beep codes]


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm

<>Seagate harddrives have beep codes<>

Never heard that before!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I doubt it matters whats wrong with the hard drive other then its defective and needs to be replaced. Hard drives are not customer repairable devices.

I didn't realize hard drives had beeps codes, pretty sure most don't. However hard drives do make lots of great noises when they fail.

It might be worth a try to test the hard drive in another system. You can buy a Laptop to Regular IDE convertor relatively cheaply, might be worth a try if you really want to recovery any data of it.


----------



## rakf1 (Jul 4, 2004)

Triple6 said:


> I doubt it matters whats wrong with the hard drive other then its defective and needs to be replaced. Hard drives are not customer repairable devices.
> 
> I didn't realize hard drives had beeps codes, pretty sure most don't. However hard drives do make lots of great noises when they fail.
> 
> It might be worth a try to test the hard drive in another system. You can buy a Laptop to Regular IDE convertor relatively cheaply, might be worth a try if you really want to recovery any data of it.


Ya, it beeps for some reason.

My laptop was frozen, so restarted and heard those beep pattern and did not boot, first I thought it was from the motherboard. But I removed the hard disk and installed on desktop , it did not detect the hard drive and again heard the beep pattern coming from the hard disk.

So I researched on internet and learnt that seagate harddrives have beep codes.

The beep sound is for sure generated by hard disk, its not any other hard drive sound, it sounds like the the sound heard in old DOS games (digger), i mean to say like computerized sound,.....


----------

